# Porch Footing



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

This customer wants this porch and sidewalk replaced with a brick paver porch and walkway.

He wants the porch extended out 2 feet so that it’s flush with the edge of the garage.

I’m a roofing contractor in Michigan. We did the roof for this customer and a chimney repair. The mason that did the chimney repair said that a footing is not required.

We are planning on building the porch out of landscape stones and brick pavers.

Would I be required to put in a footing for the new porch?


----------



## Rockmonster (Nov 15, 2007)

Sounds like you don't trust your mason.....ideally, the support for this would go down to undisturbed with the basement/crawlspace....perimeter filled in, pad poured and units layed.....maybe your mason is thinking pad as opposed to footing, I don't know....I personally would go down per your code, you might find the original footing for the landing....I would drill in a few rebar pins, pour and build....I would be concerned that without a proper footing, you will get separation at that "seam" down the line....you will get other opinions, but that's my 2 cents......gl Are you going to clear that, hmmm, is that a japanese maple?


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Rockmonster said:


> Sounds like you don't trust your mason.....ideally, the support for this would go down to undisturbed with the basement/crawlspace....perimeter filled in, pad poured and units layed.....maybe your mason is thinking pad as opposed to footing, I don't know....I personally would go down per your code, you might find the original footing for the landing....I would drill in a few rebar pins, pour and build....I would be concerned that without a proper footing, you will get separation at that "seam" down the line....you will get other opinions, but that's my 2 cents......gl Are you going to clear that, hmmm, is that a japanese maple?


The mason assured me that the footing wasn’t necessary but a permit is required. I haven’t talked to the building inspector yet.

I already gave the customer a quote. They want a slightly different design so I’m supposed to get back to them on Monday. The original footing could be used on the side, it would have to be extended 2 more feet and a footing 12’ long would have to be made for the front of the porch. If a footing is required than I suppose the steps should have a footing also. 

If that’s the case the mason screwed me because I asked him if it needed a footing before I submitted my quote.

I think the mason said he was going to put down gravel and compact it instead of a footing.

I'm not sure if that's a Japenese maple but he wants us ti rip it out along with the shrubbery.


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

MEL- It sounds like your mason is heeding your client’s request by using a concrete paver for the landing extension and walkway. This system is a flexible system and does not rely on a monolithic footer. Compacted aggregate is the appropriate base material for the construction. 
I would speculate he plans to build a segmental retaining wall starting by the garage wrapping back to the house, and backfill over the existing masonry landing, then dry lay the field with pavers. As long as there has been no movement with the existing porch and he compacts the new area correctly; there will be no problem having the flexible system laid over the masonry. 

No one is screwing you. Just ask him for his construction plans and confirm that it’s a flexible system. 

Then again, if he were using brick and mortar I wouldn’t trust him either. Rockmonsters advice is right on if that’s the case…


----------



## Captainsls (Nov 8, 2007)

Looks like a bloodgood maple which is a Japanese maple tree. Not sure though???


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

You might price that tree locally. I would get a pro in and have it balled, even if the client wants it trashed. I think you'll find that tree, especially with the triplet trunk is worth almost as much as the mason's work. 

In this area, they cost a small fortune.


----------



## MAULEMALL (May 16, 2010)

Double-A said:


> You might price that tree locally. I would get a pro in and have it balled, even if the client wants it trashed. I think you'll find that tree, especially with the triplet trunk is worth almost as much as the mason's work.
> 
> In this area, they cost a small fortune.


 
Here as well... :thumbsup:


----------



## MEL (Apr 7, 2007)

Double-A said:


> You might price that tree locally. I would get a pro in and have it balled, even if the client wants it trashed. I think you'll find that tree, especially with the triplet trunk is worth almost as much as the mason's work.
> 
> In this area, they cost a small fortune.


How much do you think I can get for it?


----------



## natural1 (Aug 30, 2007)

That is a bloodgood maple. Pricey trees. It would be a difficult tree to transplant especially this time of the year. I think you would be hard pressed to find someone willing to take the effort and risk to dig that up. 

Sounds like the porch will be constructed using segmental wall units so I agree not concrete footing. An appropriate compacted gravel base is required.


----------

